# powercommanders/fuel controllers...



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

So my 08 RZR came with a dynojet powercommander3 USB. Let me start by saying I've never dealt with these before. Well, the first thing I did when I got the rzr was replace the battery with a full size AGM battery. I didnt think about it at the time but Im assuming this wiped out the program. I have no software for the powercommander either but I found the software on dynojets website for 3 bucks.
I'm assuming I'll need the software and the cable first, and then download a tune from dynojet? I've been riding it with no tune I guess. Will this hurt anything? Just looking for some input from someone with experience with these..


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Check your plugs if they are bad then you need to get a tune on it or youll burn it up


----------

